# Altus, OK, Kennel 66, "Aspen", F, NEEDS HELP NOW



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I just got this information through facebook this morning. I know that they are mixes but PLEASE help! This is a GASSING facility. They have very little time left.

https://www.facebook.com/FriendsofAltusPaws

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...05947_270902829586395_1424258_574980623_n.jpg
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
OK - EVERYONE - IT IS GETTING CRITICAL FOR SOME OF THE DOGS NOW.
THERE ARE 3 /4 SHEPS / CROSSES THAT HAVE BEEN THERE A LONG TIME AND NO ONE IS INTERESTED. WE HAVE TRIED ALL THE RESCUES WE KNOW AND NOTHING...
THEY WILL BE PTS IF WE DON'T GET THEM OUT VERY VERY SOON. THAT IS FACT. WE ARE DESPERATE FOR HELP HERE.
POOR ASPEN IS BREAKING MY HEART. HERE IS WHAT 2 PEOPLE AT THE SHELTER SAID ABOUT HER...
‎'‘I checked her teeth and she is about 2ish (not much tarter). When she came in it was clear she had been nursing NOT pregnant. ‘
‘She seemed ok outside around other dogs but i didnt try her much as she just wanted in my lap and comforted. However being outside and near other dogs seemed to perk her up. ‘
‘We believe that she was dumped when someone moved at the end of the month. There was a puppy thrown over a fence that we think may have been one of hers. The pup is safe for now but could use a rescue also. We know the person who has the puppy. Someone may have abused the puppy as it had a hurt leg’

SOMEONE HAS VERY KINDLY OFFERED TO PAY FOR HER SPAY. PLEASE PLEASE HELP US NETWORK HER, AND ALL THE OTHER DESPERATE DOGS.
TIME IS ALMOST UP FOR THEM. THANKS


***Kennel 66*** PIC 1
"Aspen"
Available: 2nd February, 2012 (Stray)
<><><><><><><><><><>
Contact details for Adoption / Rescue

580-481-2285
Altus Animal Control Stray/Reclaim Area
2200 Enterprise Drive
Altus, OK 73521

**PLEASE DO NOT CALL ABOUT THIS FURBABY UNLESS YOU ARE GENUINELY WISHING TO ADOPT OR RESCUE.**

If you would like to help us help Aspen, a link to our chipin is here: ChipIn: Altus Kids Present and Past
**************************
THE PROCESS FOR ADOPTING, FOSTERING, OR RESCUING:-

1. IMPORTANT: 
All applications MUST go through Animal Control and be approved FIRST. A Federal 501c3 is mandatory to pull from this shelter.

2. Our volunteer will have the animal taken to the vets for vetting and boarding until transport.

3. Animal Control cannot arrange transport for you. 
**************************
PLEASE don't call Animal Control for updates of this animal's status -The page admins will update information as soon as they know anything...

*** Please be aware that we make no guarantees whatsoever as to the health, temperament, mental disposition and training of the dogs and cats at this shelter***
************************************************
THANK YOU for all your sharing, tagging and networking efforts... we, the administrators and the Altus animals REALLY appreciate you!! ♥


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor Mama dog...

Minnieski there is a section for mixes - they should be posted there rather than here. They are urgent, no doubt about it, but this section is only for PB's......thanks!
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

